

"The Cambist and Lord Iron: A Fairy Tale of Economics" - gwern
http://lesswrong.com/lw/3d6/the_cambist_and_lord_iron_a_fairy_tale_of/

======
Sniffnoy
Why the link to LW rather than the original source?

~~~
gwern
Because I hate direct PDF links, the link includes some explanation (beyond a
bare-bones title) of why HN readers might find it interesting, and the
discussion on LW clears up some plot points that someone reading the story for
the first time might miss or not understand.

------
AnthonBerg
Wonderful story. Thanks!

